# The big thread on insults and offense



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

How do you feel? Like really feel? Do you want to speak your heart, get something off your chest? Have you been insulted lately, felt wronged by a shop assistent, a cab driver, a knife maker, a knife factory, the entire western society? Please share your experiences! Keep things civilized! Don’t spread hate! Just cry it out!


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 21, 2021)

Are we talking rants and howls or just gripes?


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 21, 2021)

What's the deal with aging? Why do my bones act as if I'm an enemy of the state, and hinder my every movement. I have had enough.

Bones. Get it together.


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 21, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> What's the deal with aging? Why do my bones act as if I'm an enemy of the state, and hinder my every movement. I have had enough.
> 
> Bones. Get it together.




For real. Dafuq has been going on with my knee lately? It creaks like the ice box door at work. 

Sucks getting older


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Are we talking rants and howls or just gripes?


Let your heart sing in whatever melody it wants!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hmmm...

How about stupid hiring people?
Don't tell me you can match what I'm currently making. Then tell the chef "The pay is between this $ amount and this $ amount." I would of turned it down before coming in for a 4 hour trail that you're paying me for. Oh well. I like money.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Let your heart sing in whatever melody it wants!



Ginsburg and W B Yeats (The Second Coming) have me covered. I have the usual old guy meat machine wearing out issues but so far that is just a collection of minor annoyances. Could do a political rant but that would get the thread closed.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

Politics and knives. It sounds like a good idea, but maybe it isn’t


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Politics and knives. It sounds like a good idea, but maybe it isn’t


Are you searching for the perfect party?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Are you searching for the perfect party?


I did once host a wine drinking/knife sharpening party - toddlers invited. It went surprisingly well.


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I did once host a wine drinking/knife sharpening party - toddlers invited. It went surprisingly well.


What was the politic agenda?


----------



## slickmamba (Jan 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> What was the politic agenda?



Glögg for all


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 21, 2021)

let me guess, toddlers sharpening the knives, parents drinking wine and solving political issues?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> What was the politic agenda?


Far left!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> let me guess, toddlers sharpening the knives, parents drinking wine and solving political issues?


Almost! Me sharpening the knives, invited guests drinking wine, my oldest toddler drinking all the leftovers.


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 21, 2021)

My daily gripe is people with those super bright, blue-light headlights. Just unnecessary.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 21, 2021)

My current gripe is not even being able to gripe about super bright headlights due to a very new curfew...


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Almost! Me sharpening the knives, invited guests drinking wine, my oldest toddler drinking all the leftovers.


wait, and you did not gripe about guests leaving leftovers?


----------



## slickmamba (Jan 21, 2021)

tgfencer said:


> My daily gripe is people with those super bright, blue-light headlights. Just unnecessary.


especially the ones not positioned properly. Essentially high beams right into my rear view mirror, or into my eyes from the other side of the road


----------



## inferno (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> How do you feel? Like really feel? Do you want to speak your heart, get something off your chest? Have you been insulted lately



well, if i was selling stuff, i for one, think its completely fair and appropriate to insult and harass my potential customers.
i actually feel its my duty as a human being to do so. i mean how could i otherwise know if they are worthy customers??


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 21, 2021)

slickmamba said:


> especially the ones not positioned properly. Essentially high beams right into my rear view mirror, or into my eyes from the other side of the road


auto dimming rear view mirrors keep me sane....


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

inferno said:


> well, if i was selling stuff, i for one, think its completely fair and appropriate to insult and harass my potential customers.
> i actually feel its my duty as a human being to do so. i mean how could i otherwise know if they are worthy customers??


Yeah, but we’re used to European customer service, so that only makes sense.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> wait, and you did not gripe about guests leaving leftovers?


Nah, I couldn’t insist. But seeing my son secretly drinking wine was a strange experience.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Nah, I couldn’t insist. But seeing my son secretly drinking wine was a strange experience.


Did you stop him? Watch? Help him collect the leftovers?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 21, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Did you stop him? Watch? Help him collect the leftovers?


I was busy with the knives.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I was busy with the knives.


Nice of you to supervise.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2021)

think I'd rather just send you a mean private message including voice recordings with threat of violence.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> cab driver,


Every time I take my elderly father to his medical appointments, the Passenger Loading Zone is occupied by Taxi cabs waiting for rides. They sit there as patients have to be dropped off in the street...


----------



## daveb (Jan 21, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> let me guess, toddlers sharpening the knives, parents drinking wine and solving political issues?



Toddlers on the forums, parents drinking wine.......


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 21, 2021)

Restaurant owners who aren’t chefs. Sod the bloody lot of them

eta: and athleisure, streetwear, workwear, and so on for men. Slovenly and clownish


----------



## choochoochop (Jan 21, 2021)

I prefer my Chinese food from the places that treat me like crap. Don't need to pay the extra premium for someone to pretend to like me.


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 22, 2021)

daveb said:


> Toddlers on the forums, parents drinking wine.......


OK this actually made me laugh


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> How do you feel? Like really feel? Do you want to speak your heart, get something off your chest? Have you been insulted lately, felt wronged by a shop assistent, a cab driver, a knife maker, a knife factory, the entire western society? Please share your experiences! Keep things civilized! Don’t spread hate! Just cry it out!



Uh oh... you released the phocking fiourryyy!!!!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 22, 2021)

panda said:


> think I'd rather just send you a mean private message including voice recordings with threat of violence.


Whatever floats your boat. Either is fine


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 22, 2021)

choochoochop said:


> I prefer my Chinese food from the places that treat me like crap. Don't need to pay the extra premium for someone to pretend to like me.


Yes!!! I can relate!!! Now if only there were any Chinese restaurants near me


----------



## choochoochop (Jan 22, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes!!! I can relate!!! Now if only there were any Chinese restaurants near me


It's also much faster to have someone throw all the utensils, napkins, and plates on the table at once instead of like at fancy restaurants where they place them each one by one as quietly as possible.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2021)

People who leave shopping carts in parking stalls.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2021)

There is a reason why Politics banned here. You can certainly find it everywhere else.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 22, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> There is a reason why Politics banned here. You can certainly find it everywhere else.


 
some of the knife talk here is more controversial than politics ....just saying!

#fakekasumi #stopthesteel #shigisnotmypresident


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 22, 2021)

alterwisser said:


> some of the knife talk here is more controversial than politics ....just saying!
> 
> #fakekasumi #stopthesteel #shigisnotmypresident


----------



## gregfisk (Jan 22, 2021)

That is funny Keith!


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2021)

alterwisser said:


> #stopthesteel



Bro


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2021)

@alterwisser I think we need an official KKF #stopthesteel campaign


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 22, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> @alterwisser I think we need an official KKF #stopthesteel campaign


Now this is offensive... the phocking fioury!  As another metal hero said: ’steel away the night!’


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## daveb (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2021)

this is pure comedy


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 23, 2021)

I thought there were only cold in the north....


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 23, 2021)

Daaaaaamn.....


----------



## Michi (Jan 23, 2021)

I've been trying to come up with an estimate of the life span of this thread. Let me check my crystal ball…

"I see a dark, dark future. The print is quite small, so I can't be sure. But the word "locked" seems to be in there somewhere."


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 23, 2021)

Michi said:


> I've been trying to come up with an estimate of the life span of this thread. Let me check my crystal ball…
> 
> "I see a dark, dark future. The print is quite small, so I can't be sure. But the word "locked" seems to be in there somewhere."


now THAT is offensive


----------



## Michi (Jan 23, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> now THAT is offensive


Always doing my best


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 23, 2021)

Michi said:


> I've been trying to come up with an estimate of the life span of this thread. Let me check my crystal ball…
> 
> "I see a dark, dark future. The print is quite small, so I can't be sure. But the word "locked" seems to be in there somewhere."


That would be a shame though, no?!


----------



## Michi (Jan 23, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> That would be a shame though, no?!


Yep. But them crystal balls don't lie…


----------



## maxim (Jan 23, 2021)

panda said:


> this is pure comedy



customer service goals 2021


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 23, 2021)

Michi said:


> Yep. But them crystal balls don't lie…


attributing balls of steel is something I've seen before, but a pair of crystal balls is new


----------



## Matus (Jan 23, 2021)

Why does'n that video have a proper title? Will hardly reach anyone this way ...


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 23, 2021)

I’ve never dealt with ********* apart from 2 DM’s about some political stuff he posted on his IG.

I think these voice messages are just low class. I actually agree that he doesn’t have to reply to any messages at all. A lot of businesses don’t, for a variety of reasons. When that happens I just move on, plenty of places happily take my monies.

Sending not one but multiple insulting voice messages is a bit too much in my book. He joins my list of people to avoid doing business with. And yeah, that’s filling up.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

Matus said:


> Why does'n that video have a proper title? Will hardly reach anyone this way ...



Seems like a good thing to add to the Kev thread.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 23, 2021)

panda said:


> this is pure comedy



Not bad, I have a couple too, one is over 4 minutes long.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Not bad, I have a couple too, one is over 4 minutes long.



Care to post?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 23, 2021)

ian said:


> Care to post?


I’d rather not at this time. He mentioned some other people so I don’t want their names coming up and getting dragged through the mud. There are a lot of individual clips so might be able to put something together.


----------



## inferno (Jan 23, 2021)

panda said:


> this is pure comedy




lol what a


----------



## inferno (Jan 23, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I’d rather not at this time. He mentioned some other people so I don’t want their names coming up and getting dragged through the mud. There are a lot of individual clips so might be able to put something together.



you could make a "best of remix"


----------



## Matus (Jan 23, 2021)

We need only as much advertisement here. If anyone feels like it - go a head, compile a play list, put in on YT, let others judge it. But posting more stuff here just dramatically increases the chance of this whole tread going up in smoke. We have seen and heard enough about Kev at this point. Everyone can make a picture for themselves by now.


----------



## Michi (Jan 23, 2021)

Matus said:


> But posting more stuff here just dramatically increases the chance of this whole tread going up in smoke.


Phew! I'm glad to see that my crystal balls are still working!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 23, 2021)

How about some other complaints?

Here’s one. It’s really slippery outside and I really need to go to the bathroom


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 23, 2021)

I have to work today because somebody called out due to the sniffles. She's "pretty sure she has coronavirus" 

God sometimes I hate running restaurants. These are the same folks who then complain that they don't make enough money (this person makes $19/hr to make sandwiches ), or that they need more hours...


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 23, 2021)

I need to replace/refurbish the vacuum breaker on the boiler of the espresso machine...the hiss is driving me crazy when listening to music.


----------



## RDalman (Jan 23, 2021)

My scrapper-car is testing my patience. Finally found and pulled out the funky car alarm that's been forcing me to disconnect battery all week. Finally it seemed to be all good and it started fine after.. But 10 min later it won't start, some new problem, maybe fuel pump


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2021)

RDalman said:


> My scrapper-car is testing my patience. Finally found and pulled out the funky car alarm that's been forcing me to disconnect battery all week. Finally it seemed to be all good and it started fine after.. But 10 min later it won't start, some new problem, maybe fuel pump


gremlin


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 23, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> I need to replace/refurbish the vacuum breaker on the boiler of the espresso machine...the hiss is driving me crazy when listening to music.


Regular thing on my machine (one every 2 years?), as I keep it on 24/7. Quick and easy to do. I have a couple spares in the drawer.


----------



## daveb (Jan 23, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> How about some other complaints?
> 
> Here’s one. It’s really slippery outside and I really need to go to the bathroom




Reminds me of this:


----------



## bkultra (Jan 23, 2021)

panda said:


> think I'd rather just send you a mean private message including voice recordings with threat of violence.



Video is where it's at, plus no one here would ever want to f&#@ on you..


----------



## Matus (Jan 23, 2021)

panda said:


> gremlin


Nope, Dacia


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

One of my graduate students found a problem in something he was doing that I was sure was gonna work out, so now I’m kept up at night slamming my brain against this stupid thing while lying in bed, rather than going to sleep. F*** work, I should be spending that time thinking about knives, d*mnit.


----------



## RDalman (Jan 23, 2021)

Matus said:


> Nope, Dacia


Nah that's the new car girlfriend drives in the weeks. Mine is the Ford focus - 03


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 23, 2021)

Runner_up said:


> I have to work today because somebody called out due to the sniffles. She's "pretty sure she has coronavirus"
> 
> God sometimes I hate running restaurants. These are the same folks who then complain that they don't make enough money (this person makes $19/hr to make sandwiches ), or that they need more hours...


I run 2 kitchens and everyone on my staff is union. This is exactly my life. My new hurdle is keeping everyone scheduled just under the maximum requirement for unemployment benefits. My life is garbage


----------



## daveb (Jan 23, 2021)

Runner_up said:


> I have to work today because somebody called out due to the sniffles. She's "pretty sure she has coronavirus"
> 
> God sometimes I hate running restaurants. These are the same folks who then complain that they don't make enough money (this person makes $19/hr to make sandwiches ), or that they need more hours...




My folks (union) just want more money on their checks. Not more hours. Only 1 of 10 understands that money grows on the work tree.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 23, 2021)

I used to give them 50 for a guaranteed 40. Otherwise, you’d only get about 25-30 hrs. The unpaid 10 had to be in dish or prep, to minimize chances of getting hurt.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 23, 2021)

,


WildBoar said:


> Regular thing on my machine (one every 2 years?), as I keep it on 24/7. Quick and easy to do. I have a couple spares in the drawer.



Done, done for now, I cleaned the stem and turned the O ring around...we'll see if it does the trick long enough before the replacement arrives. ( I got 4 years out of this one)


----------



## Dull_Apex (Jan 23, 2021)

ian said:


> One of my graduate students found a problem in something he was doing that I was sure was gonna work out, so now I’m kept up at night slamming my brain against this stupid thing while lying in bed, rather than going to sleep. F*** work, I should be spending that time thinking about knives, d*mnit.


You are training in a different way


----------



## Neofolis (Jan 23, 2021)

I have a gripe related to offense. Why is it that people get offended by things I say, when I'm trying to be courteous and diplomatic and yet when I'm going out of my way to be as offensive as possible, people just laugh.

Fortunately, the latter is usually the case.


----------



## McMan (Jan 23, 2021)

RDalman said:


> My scrapper-car is testing my patience. Finally found and pulled out the funky car alarm that's been forcing me to disconnect battery all week. Finally it seemed to be all good and it started fine after.. But 10 min later it won't start, some new problem, maybe fuel pump


Volvo


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 23, 2021)

daveb said:


> Toddlers on the forums, parents drinking wine.......


This explains so much, maybe everything


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 23, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> This explains so much, maybe everything


Most of the “toddlers” have been given a (permanent) “timeout”


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2021)

Yet some of us inexplicably remain.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 23, 2021)

And everything used to be better before there was too much candy. I remember there were only four kinds of candy: Yahoo’s, Bullseyes, Sweet Yarn, and cigarettes. You’d eat your bag of bullseyes and watch Hack Wilson run the bases in a big heavy woolen shirt.

and bands used to have names like Sid Vicious and the Sex Pistols, or Iron Maiden; who or what the hell is Lil Bibby and that Sweatbox the Slumpmaster or whatever?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 23, 2021)

daveb said:


> My folks (union) just want more money on their checks. Not more hours. Only 1 of 10 understands that money grows on the work tree.


 
I worked union decades in hotels. The pay for banquet chef & head gardemanger was the same. Most chefs & executive sou chef were non union. I was asked if wanted to go management but didn't because hours would be longer & carved ice all over by the piece that was much more than Union wage.

In very busy times I would not take breaks & work off the clock to get the job done.

Now retired have good medical & union pension. Still think unions part of reason jobs went to cheaper labor over seas. Now because technology getting better robots will take over 
many jobs. Robots do a lot in manufacturing and they are getting better.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 27, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Still think unions part of reason jobs went to cheaper labor over seas.


Of course they are. The overseas guys work till they die, for low pay, with no pension. If the overseas guys try to ask for better, they instead receive much worse.

Whether you want to view the problem as unions existing in some places, or unions not existing in other places, it's still the same problem in the end.


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 27, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> I used to give them 50 for a guaranteed 40. Otherwise, you’d only get about 25-30 hrs. The unpaid 10 had to be in dish or prep, to minimize chances of getting hurt.



This is how I was raised in the kitchen. I don't think restaurants should still run like that, and we all know there are a lot of problems in the industry that need attention. 

Frankly to hear folks bit*h at all when all my friends still in fine dining and hotels are getting decimated - laid off and closing their doors left and right - pisses me off. 

Godspeed to saints like @Hassanbensober and @daveb who manage union operations... Never again


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 27, 2021)

Not counting political situation, it is a new world in many ways. My father was a pattern maker taking 2D into 3D. Was also a master model maker for wind tunnels late 1930's till beginning of space shuttle. 

Now most of the work he did can be done by computer. In his day they used slide rules.

Technology is changing faster than ever look at 2008 to 2020 it is huge. All because of computers. Society, what you can research on line good & unfortunately a lot of rubbish.

Kind of makes me want to stick around to see what happens. If want to check out something cool this month Hawaii had one of the biggest swells in years. UTube has # of last week's swell. Couple of my favorites.


Koa Rothman outer reef Oahu Biggest swell in years.
John John Florence, Kelly Slater, Koa Rothman. Jet Skis getting huge air launching over the lip some didn't make it, people were injured jet skis destroyed. You can hear the excitement of seasoned watermen being in the wonder of nature's energy. A lot of swear words.

Another favorite 
Tucker Wooding Media 
Jan. 16 2021 Best tow in session Jaws History.

This one has a great soundtrack.
Billy Kemper 
Tyler Larronde 
Kai Lenny 
Nathan Florence (John John's brother)
Many others 

If these don't get your heart pumping nothing will.


----------



## panda (Jan 28, 2021)

on today's episode of saltiness:


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 28, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> I used to give them 50 for a guaranteed 40. Otherwise, you’d only get about 25-30 hrs. The unpaid 10 had to be in dish or prep, to minimize chances of getting hurt.


10 free hours? How many steaks "disappeared"?


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 28, 2021)

daveb said:


> money grows on the work tree



This could be the quote of the year.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 28, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> 10 free hours? How many steaks "disappeared"?


Scallops are delicious. With some wilted spinach, lemon oil, pine nuts, and roasted tomatoes.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 28, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Scallops are delicious. With some wilted spinach, lemon oil, pine nuts, and roasted tomatoes.


I love scallops! Especially when I "forget" 3 came to an order instead of 5


----------



## wind88 (Jan 29, 2021)

panda said:


> on today's episode of saltiness:
> View attachment 111780


I will print a copy to season my steak before grilling.


----------



## RDalman (Jan 31, 2021)

panda said:


> on today's episode of saltiness:
> View attachment 111780


I guess episodes continued friday as well.


----------



## ian (Jan 31, 2021)

W t f. Are these people like 10 yrs old?


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 31, 2021)

ian said:


> W t f. Are these people like 10 yrs old?


Don't insult 10 years old


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 31, 2021)

this (and much more crap like this) makes me sooo glad that I never entered the realm of social media...


----------



## IsoJ (Jan 31, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> this (and much more crap like this) makes me sooo glad that I never entered the realm of social media...


Sad thing is that social media nowadays is the only place where most of the small business can do the selling/advertising.


----------



## inferno (Jan 31, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I guess episodes continued friday as well. View attachment 112246



i think you should let him contact you and ask him what he wants. he probably just want to buy a knife.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 31, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Not counting political situation, it is a new world in many ways. My father was a pattern maker taking 2D into 3D. Was also a master model maker for wind tunnels late 1930's till beginning of space shuttle.
> 
> Now most of the work he did can be done by computer. In his day they used slide rules.
> 
> ...



True story - the North Shore swell has been ridiculous. I'm very glad to be so far away that I'm not tempted to join any of it and surely die.


----------



## ian (Jan 31, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> this (and much more crap like this) makes me sooo glad that I never entered the realm of social media...



Sorry to break it to you, but this is social media.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 31, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I guess episodes continued friday as well. View attachment 112246


I’m very sorry.


----------



## DrEriksson (Jan 31, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I guess episodes continued friday as well.



This level of hate is only reserved for the most famous among us. Congrats for reaching this level of fame! 

BR, one of your KKF ****boiis. (Is that a good thing? Don’t understand internet anymore.)


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 31, 2021)

Saying it out loud: I’m a KKFF%^*boy. loud and proud!

Joder!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 31, 2021)

inferno said:


> i think you should let him contact you and ask him what he wants. he probably just want to buy a knife.


I agree. Read the message then.... 
Have a beer or 12+


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> True story - the North Shore swell has been ridiculous. I'm very glad to be so far away that I'm not tempted to join any of it and surely die.


Do you surf in France? I've watched on world tour have some good waves there. This year the triple crown was done with contestants having some one film them & two best waves were judged from video. Hawaii is still not allowing large gatherings because of covid.

We got a gift card for Christmas used it last week first time sat down in restaurant in over a year must wear mask & Temperature station before you sit down to eat. I hope these vaccines get things under control. Many small business in Hawaii have closed for good & others are on life support.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 31, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Do you surf in France? I've watched on world tour have some good waves there. This year the triple crown was done with contestants having some one film them & two best waves were judged from video. Hawaii is still not allowing large gatherings because of covid.
> 
> We got a gift card for Christmas used it last week first time sat down in restaurant in over a year must wear mask & Temperature station before you sit down to eat. I hope these vaccines get things under control. Many small business in Hawaii have closed for good & others are on life support.



Yeah, I get down to the southwest coast and surf Biarritz, Hossegor and the surrounding areas whenever I can - which is less than I'd like. Trips to Portugal are also fun, but damn, crowds at accessible breaks in summer are worse than Hawaii or Gold Coast.

Vaccines should work well to get things back to normal-ish. Americans hear horror stories but every American is likely to be vaccinated by, oh, mid-summer. In Europe, we're soooooo far behind that pace.

Good luck, and at worst, you're in Hawaii. I love it there (in my youth I spent a bit of time surfing and just bumming about Oahu, Maui and Kauai).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2021)

Cool


ian said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but this is social media.



Yes but here has rules and folks who like sharp 
steel.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2021)

What years were you in Hawaii? I liked the North Shore because season longer & plenty breaks some not crowded. I didn't take care of my skin well enough heck when surfing in 1960's sunblock not that good. Now in 70's can't handle much sun anymore. Think younger generation smarter. 

I like to watch surfing can't believe what they are doing now. Do know what it's like to see a big set outside paddling for your life on a short
board to get outside, heart pounding just making it over rooster tail spray lip.

I watch guys just getting over huge waves on outside reef break two weeks ago. Some didn't
make it.


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 31, 2021)

What the heck is with this Newchic advertisement - thats for skinny people!


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 1, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> What years were you in Hawaii? I liked the North Shore because season longer & plenty breaks some not crowded. I didn't take care of my skin well enough heck when surfing in 1960's sunblock not that good. Now in 70's can't handle much sun anymore. Think younger generation smarter.
> 
> I like to watch surfing can't believe what they are doing now. Do know what it's like to see a big set outside paddling for your life on a short
> board to get outside, heart pounding just making it over rooster tail spray lip.
> ...



Nice one! 60's era must have been incredible. I was there in the 90's, a bit of summer, a bit of fall, a bit of winter. I didn't do a great job protecting my skin when I was extremely young, but I got a lot better over time.

And yeah, watching those elephants attack a week and two weeks ago was mental. Fun to see guys paddling into the monsters again, but my poor old heart skipped beats watching those cleanups.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 1, 2021)

Cool welcome to the forum from France.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 1, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Cool welcome to the forum from France.



Why thank you.


----------



## panda (Feb 1, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I guess episodes continued friday as well. View attachment 112246


clearly mentally ill, someone get this guy a helmet.


----------



## soigne_west (Feb 1, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I guess episodes continued friday as well. View attachment 112246



I actually think it’s kind of awesome that we get under their skin soooo much. I hope they find what their looking for in life. Maybe they should sell some of their shiny knives and invest in some therapy sessions.


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 1, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> I actually think it’s kind of awesome that we get under their skin soooo much. I hope they find what their looking for in life. Maybe they should sell some of their shiny knives and invest in some therapy sessions.


I'm with you man. I'd forgotten about it by now. I hope he ends up in a big hug yourself jacket. It'll look like chefs whites from far away


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 1, 2021)

I woke up with knee pains and haven’t been able to walk properly today. I feel insulted by my bed and my right leg.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 1, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I woke up with knee pains and haven’t been able to walk properly today. I feel insulted by my bed and my right leg.



Take this all out on the floor, make friends with the bed again, get a good nap. Win-win.


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 1, 2021)

soigne_west said:


> I actually think it’s kind of awesome that we get under their skin soooo much. I hope they find what their looking for in life. Maybe they should sell some of their shiny knives and invest in some therapy sessions.



I would love to see the translation of these little love messages when confronted face to face. 

"Huh... sorry... sir."


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 2, 2021)

I find it offensive I only now accidently stumbled over the Netflix series Flavorful origins....


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 2, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> I find it offensive I only now accidently stumbled over the Netflix series Flavorful origins....



Well, given your avatar, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2021)

My neighbour got this ridiculous 10-story ladder. Seriously! Who needs that?

They keep borrowing my normal ladder to reach the top of their kitchenette... annoying!


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2021)

RDalman said:


> I guess episodes continued friday as well. View attachment 112246


found some video footage


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Barmoley (Apr 1, 2021)

The most annoying are the people who seem to go out of their ways to find offence with everything and aggressively trying to make sure everyone conforms to their understanding of the world. Funny how they don't understand that they are the biggest offenders and that it is them whom are creating problems where there are none. An extreme case of fighting windmills and believing in their own moral and intellectual superiority over the plebs whom need to be corrected in their evil ways.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 1, 2021)

Nah, those are the second most annoying. I say the ones who aren’t upset by something until someone tells them they ought to be, whereupon they become outraged over something that didn’t bother them five minutes ago, are worse


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 1, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Nah, those are the second most annoying. I say the ones who aren’t upset by something until someone tells them they ought to be, whereupon they become outraged over something that didn’t bother them five minutes ago, are worse



even worse than those are people who characterize accountability as rocking the boat.

but worse still than that is the person who decided margarine was a substitute for butter.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 1, 2021)

True! Here in WI it is or was illegal for government cafeterias (schools, jails, etc) to serve margarine instead of butter. And I think at one point apple pie had to come with cheddar cheese. And you used to be able to buy a plane ticket day-of at the counter with cash and nobody cared if you had a fake mustache on while you did it.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 1, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> True! Here in WI it is or was illegal for government cafeterias (schools, jails, etc) to serve margarine instead of butter. And I think at one point apple pie had to come with cheddar cheese. And you used to be able to buy a plane ticket day-of at the counter with cash and nobody cared if you had a fake mustache on while you did it.



illegal? that *almost* sounds like an overreaction.

almost.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Its still April 1st somewhere


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 1, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> illegal? that *almost* sounds like an overreaction.
> 
> almost.


I think it was something about protecting the local dairy industry, maybe half a practical action and half a showy measure. like most laws in the silly law books and lists, there’s probably more to it


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 1, 2021)

This is all very upsetting. Thank you


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 1, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its still April 1st somewhere


Right you are!


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 15, 2021)

Try CEC Corp glue called C-tech. It smells very different from all of the other epoxy resins I’ve tried and is super strong. It’s also very flexible after it dries unlike other epoxy products. Since it’s so different from other products chances are it won’t effect you in the same way. Worth a try anyway.


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 15, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> Try CEC Corp glue called C-tech. It smells very different from all of the other epoxy resins I’ve tried and is super strong. It’s also very flexible after it dries unlike other epoxy products. Since it’s so different from other products chances are it won’t effect you in the same way. Worth a try anyway.


Wrong thread?

I’m offended and insulted by this.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 15, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> I’m offended and insulted by this.


You’re the mod (knight) of this thread Bill!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 15, 2021)

Women in spiked heels dancing with the stars.
Looks stupid. Barefoot Hula dancers that's sexy.

Those tight pants that are too short in style now for men.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 15, 2021)

And what the hell is a Prius, cars used to have names like Max Wedge and Super Marauder


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 15, 2021)

And sunbeams and tigers. Rawr!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 15, 2021)

Didn't some of those Sunbeams have a V8 in a light small car.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 15, 2021)

You guys are not posting as many offensive situations as before and it's making me very mad and offended


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm offended by being called not offensive enough....


----------



## ian (Apr 15, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> You guys are not posting as many offensive situations as before and it's making me very mad and offended



**** you you mother******* *****-*** ****-******* ***-******.










p.s. i love you wanna go steady...?


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 15, 2021)

ian said:


> **** you you mother******* *****-*** ****-******* ***-******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I see. This is a one on one situation. Just make us all watch. A gangbang isn’t an option? Does that _offend_ you?


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 15, 2021)

Voyeur!


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 15, 2021)

ian said:


> p.s. you wanna go steady...?


[ ] Yes
[ ] No


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi, my name is Carl, and I’m an egg.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 16, 2021)

ian said:


> **** you you mother******* *****-*** ****-******* ***-******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m trying to read between the lines here.


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 16, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’m trying to read between the lines here.



I don't goddamn think it's that ****ing complicated, ************ !


----------



## big_adventure (Apr 16, 2021)

So, it keeps the ing on ****ing but splats out all of ************?


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 16, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Hi, my name is Carl, and I’m an egg.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 16, 2021)

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************.

Amirite??


----------



## McMan (Apr 16, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> True! Here in WI it is or was illegal for government cafeterias (schools, jails, etc) to serve margarine instead of butter. And I think at one point apple pie had to come with cheddar cheese.


This sounds like a wonderful land!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 16, 2021)

Tho don't eat much processed food or dairy these days, butter is still a staple. Butter is the base for many wonderful sauces.

Margarine sucks.

Only cheese eat occasionally treat myself to extra sharp cheddar luv it.


----------



## matchplay18 (Apr 17, 2021)

I can't believe the amount of people I run into who are afraid or shamed into not expressing there opinions. If they just keep sitting on there hands eventually they won't have a voice to be heard


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------

